# ML Midge, Little Dragon, Breisch Associated Hired Man engines



## rklopp (Aug 28, 2010)

Today I finished an ML Midge and got it running. This is my first "diesel." 








My first IC engine was a Little Dragon, shown below. I built it in the midst of building a Breisch Associated Hired Man hit-and-miss, also shown below. 







I bought the Hired Man castings from Paul in his basement when I was starting grad school around 1981. Between getting educated, married, housed, and siring offspring, it took about 20 years to complete the Hired Man. When I started building it, I had no machinery of my own. Now I have a bunch.




Some videos:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMjwd7bHsYw[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcDQTn54S50[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzdr4UhMGwI[/ame]


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 29, 2010)

Neat stuff rklopp.
I do like that hit-n-miss. Thanks for including it.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice! Especially the diesel and the hit and miss.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 29, 2010)

All are very nice engines rklopp (Rich),
 Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm: Two for each engine.
Thanks for showing them.
I built a Little Dragon about 4-1/2 years ago and for some reason I had more trouble getting it running right than any other IC engine I had built. It finally settled down however.
Gail in NM


----------



## rklopp (Aug 29, 2010)

I had trouble with the Little Dragon, too. It started first time quite easily, but now won't start at all. I think part of the problem is I have excess crankcase clearance, so the pumping action is poor. Also, I used 6061-T6 aluminum for the crankcase, rotary valve, and main bearing. I think 6061's poor friction and wear properties may have caught up with me. The engine still has good compression, so I may remake the affected parts in 2024 or 7075, reduce the crankcase dead volume, and see if if runs better.


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 29, 2010)

I ended up boring out the crankcase front bearing and putting in a bronze bushing with a few thou protruding on each side. The crankshaft rides on it while running. On the prop side I put a steel washer between it and the prop driver so the washer is between the bearing housing and the prop driver to take up the thrust load when starting. 
Gail in NM


----------

